# Do your extremities fall asleep on you at night?



## moldie

I used to wake up at night with limb pain from an entire arm or leg "falling asleep."Of course it would feel like lead and I would have to work to get the feeling back in it, with the numbness and tingling. It would be the arm I laid on, when I laid on my side, or if I was on my back, even one leg would fall asleep sometimes. I still get this from time to time, but not as often as I used to. How about any of you?------------------


----------



## Guest

Hi Moldie.Yes I do, as a matter of fact. My feet in particular. Sometimes if my legs are asleep, I will end with bad cramps in them. Interesting.


----------



## Guest

yea, I am really scared about this. My arms fall asleep and I am always afraid it is going to have to do something with my heart. I don't know why I think this. I also am afraid it is carpal tunnel & I will need an operation, which I won't have.But I am constantly positioning my arms to make sure they don't get stiff on me. I have never been diagnosed with this but, I have a sleeping disorder & see a pulmonary specialist but, have never mentioned this to him.....I will now..


----------



## Guest

I have woken up with an arm or leg that has fallen asleep but I never thought it could be related to the fibro. I also wake up often because my ears hurt. I sleep on my side so when one ear hurts I turn over but sometimes they both ache so I can't sleep at all. Is this fibro too?


----------



## moldie

Are you talking inner or outer ear Eskie?


----------



## Guest

Interesting, i read this post when you first started it, didn't think much about it until i talked to a friend of mine. She was telling me that her hands would fall asleep at night and her wrists hurt and she was diagnosed with carpel tunnel. She doesn't want the surgery either. It's not terrible, so she puts up with it at the moment.However, I have woken up with sleeping hands. Not every morning, but it has happened a few times. That is interesting! Lynne


----------



## Guest

Include me in on this one!My arm occasionally falls asleep while sleeping and it wakes me up. It is not the one I am sleeping on - its the one on top while I am on my side??? What have you found out from your Dr. on this??Thanks,Anne H.


----------



## moldie

Would you believe I never told my doctor. I didn't start having this until after I was diagnosed and haven't seen a doctor for my fibro since, as I thought why; they can't do anything for it anyway, it's something I have to live with.------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 06-25-99).]


----------



## Guest

Hi Again MoldieIt's weird also, but lately, my feet and hands have been falling asleep in the middle of the day. They fall asleep a lot.Weird.


----------

